# My Crazy looking costume



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

nice leather face costume! 

Some blood spattered thick rubber gloves might look good with the costume


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Was this costume in a box that said:"Big RED Riding Hood"?


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Was this costume in a box that said:"Big RED Riding Hood"?


I don't believe so. The mask was made by scareproducts, and I made everything else


----------

